# Alcohol and IBS



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

I need to be clear from the outset that I'm not advocating alcohol as a cure for IBS. FYI I have a history of alcholism in my family and have always stayed away from it for fear of it getting out of control because of having that "addictive" gene. And I've read literature that you should stay away from alcohol when dealing with IBS.

But I have to say that when I have a glass if white wine at night, it calms my nerves, helps me sleep and helps with constipation. I keep it in check and make sure that I have limited amounts per evening.

Just curious if others have had a similar experience or have they had the exact opposite experience?


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Hi Elyse J Meyer, good Q, one I have wondering on a bit myself. I have drank little over the years, and have family members with issues myself, and so do feel some fear with any exposure because of the horror stories. I am pretty sure a couple of my family members would take it upon themselves to either disown me or lecture me into the ground if they knew I was having a shot of whisky a few times a week!!!

So here is what I have found for me, I definitely can not handle much liquor, and I wonder if it is due to the IBS-C because a symptom we can have is liver inflammation, and there may be gallbladder functions off too, because IBS-C people tend to have thicker mucus in their bodies, which may thicken bile, gut lining and colon. It may explain a number of things, the lower serotonin, slower moving process and even inflammation.

Beer is yummy, but I can't handle it, it makes me break out in hives and itch, the beer bloat is painful, I am not sure if it is the wheat I am reacting to, or the yeast or the malt, something in it does not set well with me. I drink hard cider instead and am pretty happy with that for a treat now and then, I like the cranberry or ginger, but can only have one bottle or I get uncomfortable.

I love wines, I prefer reds myself, but I feel really awful after them, so I am not sure once again if it is the yeast, or something else, tannin's perhaps, so one tiny glass rarely for me of wine.

I drink whisky however, my favorite is Dickles Rye whisky. I have about a fourth of a cup every few days. It is a sipping whisky, I have it with dinner and don't seem to have any ill effects from it.

My husband prefers Brandy, but Brandy makes me so tired I can hardly stand it! I also don't feel so well after it, brandy is made from wine tho', so again something there I am not tolerating well.

I think if you are having some relief with a bit of white vino, and you are keeping it strictly in moderation, as a medicine, these things ARE beneficial to us. We must be honest with ourselves, question our motives, and always treat these things respectfully. Anything can be addictive to the right person, we all have to keep ourselves in check every day. Anything that can cause a chemical change in the brain that brings us relief or pleasure we tend to want to revisit, that is how we humans are, but if we are honest with our selves, we know we must learn many ways of coping, and healthy ways. I think wine is very healthy, in moderation, for the right people. If it works for you, and you are keeping it in balance, be happy, and enjoy. But do not depend on it 100% for coping, find other healthy ways of coping and relaxing that you can also supplement with! It's not easy that is a fact...but I do wish you well! And thanks again for the Q!


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Corydalis Aurea said:


> So here is what I have found for me, I definitely can not handle much liquor, and I wonder if it is due to the IBS-C because a symptom we can have is liver inflammation, and there may be gallbladder functions off too, because IBS-C people tend to have thicker mucus in their bodies, which may thicken bile, gut lining and colon. It may explain a number of things, the lower serotonin, slower moving process and even inflammation.


Thanks for that very thoughtful and candid reply. I find it very interesting what you said about liver inflammation and gallbladder functions and the possible serotonin and inflamation complications. This is the first I've ever heard of such things being related to IBS but I confess that at the beginning, about a year ago, when this whole ordeal started for me, I spent countless hours on the internet researching IBS but then decided that I could potentially drive myself crazy trying to figure out the disease and just decided to go to Docs for advice instead. As I've said in many other posts on this forum, the most baffling part of this disease is that what seems to work for one person, doesn't work for another....ABSOLUTELY BEYOND FRUSTRATING, UGGGH!

I do recall that when I had a CAT scan prior to my colonoscopy the only thing that came up as "abnormal" was a cyst on my liver that, as is typical for my Gastro doctor (I'd really just prefer to hereinafter refer to him as sh*thead), he said was "it was nothing to be worried about and couldn't possibly be causing the severe symptoms I was experiencing."

Oh well, you learn something new everyday. Thanks for that info on the liver and gall bladder connection. It is appreciated.

Take care.


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

I actually haven't drank in years because I overdid it when I was younger and stopping was a necessity! However, back when I did drink I always found that the best way to go was to have a beer. I've heard that from other people as well - although I know that most info on IBS says to avoid alcohol.

Back in the day cigarettes helped too but I don't think anyone would advocate that anymore!! LOL.

I never heard about the liver abnormalities. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for the appreciation, it is nice to know our own search-finds-and-shares can be helpful to each other!

Since I have learned of the serotonin info, I pass it along to all my IBS-C folks, because IBS-Cs tend to have lower serotonin and serotonin helps with pain and of course depression, it can help explain why some of us IBS folks may have pain from even minor inflammation, and of course the depression, when sometimes it seems no reason for it to be there-and for women-who suffer from depression from the effects of PMS, if they also are suffering IBS-C or A than it can really help to know where it is all coming from and how to find ways to cope better and in healthier ways.

I am sorry to hear that you have/had (?) cyst on your liver. It is amazing what some docs will disregard, and unfortunately IBS symptoms are often shrugged at even still.

When I had all my tests done, some years ago now, the doc said, after having found anything physically wrong, he was going to diagnose me with IBS-C, he said I could go to an allergist to see if I might be able to pin point some trouble making foods or such, I could try antidepressants (which at the time he said they were not sure why IBS patients tended to feel a bit better on them-now we know it is due to the boost in serotonin it is suppose to give-BUT (and no insult intended to anyone who uses antidepressants) they have been proven to make matters SO much worse) or see a psychologist in case the pain I was having may be related to such issues.

I thought I was going bonkers, between the IBS and the PMS and the food intolerances causing chronic hives! BUT with the computer age I have gained a lot of introspect into these things and myself thank God! I don't need a psych doc, I don't need anti depressants, and allergy tests rarely give positive positives, so, here I am on the forums, a great place to be with these issues, because another thing we don't need is to be ignored by docs, if we can educate ourselves and help each other to ask the right questions, maybe we can help the docs help us better too.


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I just read an article that said some people who have IBS (and drink alcohol the night before) don't have IBS the next day because of the fermentation process // bacteria from making the alcohol. Interesting.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

flossy said:


> I just read an article that said some people who have IBS (and drink alcohol the night before) don't have IBS the next day because of the fermentation process // bacteria from making the alcohol. Interesting.


Hmm...that is interesting, isn't it? I* wish* that was the case with me. I don't see any better results the following day with my typical IBS symptoms but I definitely do sleep better at night. And the weird thing is, ever since this whole ordeal started about a year ago, my sleep patterns have dramatically altered. It's now like clock-work...I'm woken up every night (well, morning really) at 4 am. It's either stomach pain, bursting bladder, terrible back pain or this other weird affliction I have where my arms fall alseep and go numb and get really painful. People have often said, "Oh I've gone throught that before, you're sleeping the wrong way or you may have a pinched nerve or something. " Nope. Doesn't matter* how *I sleep, Whether I'm lying on my stomach or on my side or on my back, as soon as I bend my arms at the elbows my whole arm "goes to sleep" and it gets to the point where it wakes me up, Think about that feeling you get if you've been sitting cross-legged for too long or something like that where your circulation gets cut off and it gets really painful. In fact, I awoke one night and my whole right side of my body, especially my arm, was completely numb (but also in pain, if that makes sense) that I remember being being woken from sleep in so much pain and needing to move my arms and had to use my left arm to move my right arm because there was absolutely *no* feeling in the arm and almost entire right side of my whole body! I could barely move and it took all the strength I had to move my arm and eventually get some ciculation back to to my arm. Was reallly kind of scary...almost like I was partially paralzyed on my right side...no feeling at all until I got the circulation going again (pins and needles feeling, ya know?). Then again, when you're woken from a deep sleep, things tend to get a little skewed in terms of severity. I'm almost getting used to the nightly waking up and having to change positions due to circulation issues, but that one example was one of the most extreme episodes for sure.

Heck, maybe it's a good thing alcohol hasn't solved all my IBS symptoms because I'd be an alcoholic at this point, lol. *Anything *to relieve some of this relentless and baffling affliction.

Thanks, fluffy. Interesting post. We soldier on, don't we? Take care to all those suffering.


----------



## Lisa LaChapelle (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi there

I have the exact same arm issue and waking up around 4 am. If I am lucky I make it until 5:30! Sometimes it is the opposite arm that I am actually laying on (which no one ever believes me)! I have been on the FODMAP diet for just over a week and the only relief I am find is that my restless leg syndrome has diminished significantly. I find it very interesting. Most of the time I feel like people look at my like I am making up my ailments and symptoms. I just recently had a colonoscopy and upper GI to see if I have anything else going on....... Hopefully some answers for a change. I always feel that the doctors resort to the IBS diagnosis when they give up on me.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey guys, I have the sleeping arm thing too, I also have to go pee at least once or twice as I am trying to fall asleep, again in the night and early morning. I too have abdominal pain ( liver pain-gall bladder-spleen-not sure which) ALL the time. Some times my back hurts during the night too. My husband and I bought a memory foam bed, it is nice, but it has not helped my issues any. I think he sleeps more comfortably tho', and I am glad that the whole bed does not jump around anymore when during my tossing, and I am such a light sleeper, that if he is pitching about in his sleep it wakes me too, so the bed was a good choice, but I sure do wish I slept better, I might be a human dynamo if I could! I am so tired all the time.

Magnesium is a good supplement for us IBS-C folks, it may also help some with the sleeping limbs. A vitamin B deficiency and/or anemia can also cause this. If the bottom of your feet burn too, anemia could be the cause. There are many possible causes. The condition is called "Paresthesia" if any of you would like to look it up.

Interestingly, B vitamins are greatly depleted with alcohol use, or high sugar consumption. I know I myself, crave sweets.

There has been correlation between the lining of the gut and and B-1 as well, that B-1 may help some symptoms. Ulcers have been connected to B vitamin deficiencies.

I have taken a B-100 supplement in the past, and I think it does help some, but unless they are in a capsule form they don't set well with me either. I have tried taking them all individually but that is just too much of a hassle. I do have B-12 around and take it on and off, B-100 complex, B-6, Niacin and Folic acid, and I take them off and on when I have something flared up. Not sure if the flare up just goes down or if the vit's help some...so frustrating.

Hope this might help a little...


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

Lisa and Corydalis, thanks for the responses (and validation!) The arms falling asleep thing drives me crazy. I know I never get a good solid night's sleep because of it.

I did see a specialist GP referred me to both a vascular doc and a neurologist. I fest saw the vascular doc, they did some ECG tests with my arms in various positions. Seems that when I raise my arms above my head, I lose a significant amount of blood circulation (more than would be normal, of course your circulation would be different in a raised position). So they diagnosed me with possibly having something called Thoracis Outlet Syndrome but said they doubted it would cause the sleep disturbances and I would have pain in my arms while awake and most likely tingling in my fingers.

So next I saw a Neurologist and had an MRI of my neck. I have a bulge in my neck at C6-7 level that is starting to get close to affecting the spinal cord and there is some mild erosion of the myelin sheath in that area and is causing compression between the discs. He said I DO NOT have thoracic outlet syndrome and that it's most likely the compression on the neck. He's referred me to a surgeon but says not to be worried and although the bulge won't reduce itself, with therapy it might not get bigger. When it gets too big and affects the spinal cord, that's when you can get severe pain and surgery would be required. Still haven't heard from the surgeon as to an appointment yet to see what he has to say.

And yes, Lisa, I've had people look at me like I'm making this all up or making it a bigger issue than it is. It absolutely drives me crazy when people say it's the way you're sleeping or it's a pinched nerve, I've been through that, I'll go away over time. Um, no. I could be lying flat on my back with my arms straight as a pin at my sides all night, but as soon as I bend them at the elbows I start to lose circulation. Sometimes, too, if I'm lying on my side, my whole arm from the neck down will eventually start to lose circulation to the point where it wakes me up because sometimes it's completely numb! Ugggh.

And yes, I'm up at night with a full bladder at least once a night around 2 am and I often wake up with a lot of back pain, mostly lower, but sometimes all over!

I'd like to get an MRI of my entire back and I'm hoping the surgeon will recommend it because something isn't right. And blood circulation is a definite issue, I feel too.

I do have mild anemia but have yet to find an iron supplement that doesn't completely constipate and hurt my stomach. I have considered infusions but they're very expensive $1000 for 3 shots!

Thanks for your responses. Sometimes just hearing that other people are going through something similar helps a lot even if you don't necessarily find a resolution. At least you feel like you aren't crazy or alone and that these weird things *do* happen to other people.

Take care.


----------



## Corydalis Aurea (Dec 14, 2014)

Elyse, wow, you have been through the gambit, you are also helping us by sharing your experiences so thank you for that! WOW! Iron shots around a 1000?!!! YIKES! That just seems like dog robbery! What's the deal right? Dang...I guess since it has been confirmed for you to really be diligent with your diet and getting all the things that have natural iron in them, and lots of B vitamin rich foods too!

I am sorry to hear the quality of your sleep diminished so, that can not help matters a bit, I know I don't get the sleep I could use either but not quite as bad off with the limb issues, tho' it seems as I get older, it is more persistent.

No you are not crazy or alone! And these weird things are happening to other people! Please keep us posted if you find any thing that helps!

Best wishes,


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

I have also noticed that 1 glass, no more can be helpful when I am having a flare. As a matter of fact, I was thinking of having one at 5pm. I have been having stomach pain for 3 days now and I dont know what else to do. I have taken all my meds.


----------



## Elyse J Meyer (Feb 1, 2015)

pukka said:


> I have also noticed that 1 glass, no more can be helpful when I am having a flare. As a matter of fact, I was thinking of having one at 5pm. I have been having stomach pain for 3 days now and I dont know what else to do. I have taken all my meds.


I think if the meds you're taking don't have any warnings about using alcohol with them, then why not? Anything in moderation, imo, should be okay. Heck, seems like every couple of years, we hear about red win having a positive effect on health. Then another year it's broccoli, lol. Look at the Europeans...they have a far more liberal view of wine, alcohol. I don't see them having a substantially unhealthier population or younger death rate. Like I said, just check your meds for warnings about alcohol and I don't see the harm. Just my opinion.

Take care


----------



## coool_sweet (Jan 23, 2014)

hi

this same happened to me 3 years ago when i went to live garden and they were giving free sample of their newly white wine.

i just had it and on second day i hv norma bown movement,

my stool was normal.

i didnt find that wine yet.but can you tell me which white wine helps you


----------



## Destinie (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't drink much but 1 small glass of white wine or 1 cider once in a while and I'm fine.

Anything else causes horrific diarrhea flares, especially red wine. Ugh.


----------

